# Neon tetras eatting all the algae wafer



## beastboi (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey guys I just brought 3 ottos over the weekend and they're doing fine in the tank. I'm worry about them straving cause I dont have much algae in the tank, so i decide to drop some algae wafer in the tank for them to eat, but the neon tetras love them too and would eat all the wafer before the ottos gets a chance. WHat should i do?


----------



## beastboi (Jun 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

you can get a shallow container to put outside in the sun, fill it with water and leave flat, smooth stones in it to develop algae growths on. Then toss them in the tank when you are ready to feed your ottos.

On a side note, where do you buy your neons? I've never had any luck with keeping mine alive. They always die off withing the first two weeks.


----------



## beastboi (Jun 6, 2008)

I get my tetras at petco, they go on sale once in a while for 99 cent each. haha


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

You can also use a chunk of zucchini or green banana, something big enough that you can fish it out 12 hours later after they have had a chance at it. I use a clip sold for feeding seaweed to saltwater fish. You wrap plastic mesh around the veggie, and it goes into a clip on a suction cup. Or you could put the chunk in a net resting inside the tank.


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

All my fish eat algae wafers, even the discus. I started adding a couple of sinking shrimp to there diet and I feed about a 1/2hr before lights out. I don't have a lot of algae either. My oto's are fine. I stopped feeding flakes because the neons prefer the worms and algae wafer too.


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

My rainbows are the same way, except they can eat a lot more algae wafer 

I try to put the algae wafer in like 15 minutes before the rest of the food. Even hungry rainbowfish have figured out they can't really eat any of it till it gets a little soft. Then when its starting to get soft I feed them their flakes or shrimp. It ususally distracts them enough for the ottos and catfish to get a decent meal.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The other thing is that the Oto's are primarily nocturnal, so I always feed the algae wafers or zucchini right before lights out and they're sure to get their portion that way.


----------

